# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  Vacuum Energy

## NeoSioType

I would like someone to tell me more about vacuum energy in easy to understand english. I just watched a video that lightly touched up on the subject and it's got me interested. From what I understand already is that this energy is speeding up the universe's expansion.

----------


## Sornaensis

See Sonic boom.

----------


## dougdrums

I'm assuming you're talking about the Casimir effect. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casimir_effect

At least, it's the most practical example.

----------


## wasup

> I'm assuming you're talking about the Casimir effect. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casimir_effect
> 
> At least, it's the most practical example.



Hmm... how do they know this "extremely small force between them" isn't just... gravity?  That is, the gravitational attraction between the two plates.  When you place them so close, the gravitational attraction is actually rather strong.

----------


## dougdrums

"When this field is instead studied using quantum mechanics, it is seen that the plates do affect the virtual photons which constitute the field, and generate a net force[1]—either an attraction *or a repulsion* depending on the specific arrangement of the two plates."

And when you work the math out, gravity doesn't account for anywhere near most of the force.

----------


## wasup

Alright... fair enough, just throwing that out there.

And WHAT'S UP dougdrums... haven't seen you for years.

----------


## dougdrums

Nothing really, went to school, moved around.

I pretty much just got distracted by my something awful account and the change in dreamviews management.

----------

